# Ιταλικές και βενετσιάνικες λέξεις στα ελληνικά



## nevergrown (Aug 9, 2010)

Στον διαδικτυακό ιστότοπο για την ελληνική γλώσσα διαβάζουμε 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/history/thema_19/41.html

_Η Ελληνική γλώσσα από τον 12ο εως τον 17ο αιώνα: Πηγές και εξέλιξη_ 
Michel Lassithiotakis (2007) 

Browning R. 1972.
_Η ελληνική γλώσσα, μεσαιωνική και νέα. Εισαγωγή, μετάφραση και σημειώσεις Δ. Σωτηρόπουλος_. Αθήνα: Παπαδήμας, σελ. 106-108, 123-125.

Τα αποτελέσματα της φράγκικης κατάκτησης ήταν πολύπλοκα. Λατινικές λέξεις δάνειες πλημμύρισαν τη γλώσσα - και όταν λέμε «λατινικές», δεν αναφερόμαστε βέβαια στα κλασικά λατινικά της Ρώμης, αλλά στις νεολατινικές γλώσσες, που μιλιόνταν στο μεσογειακό χώρο.
*Οι ιταλικές δάνειες λέξεις είναι οι πιο πολυάριθμες, τις περισσότερες όμως φορές προέρχονται από περιφερειακές διαλέκτους της ιταλικής γλώσσας, ιδιαίτερα από τα βενετσιάνικα.* Δεύτερες σε συχνότητα έρχονται οι γαλλικές και ακολουθούν οι λιγοστές λέξεις από τα προβηγκιανά, τα καταλάνικα, τα ισπανικά κλπ[/I]

891 λέξεις με «βεν.»
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...s/lexica/search.html?lq=βεν.&loptall=true&dq=

2.468 λέξεις με «ιταλ.»
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../lexica/search.html?lq=ιταλ.&loptall=true&dq=

Υπάρχουν πολλά ευρήματα στο Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Τα πρώτα είναι βενετσιάνικα, τα δεύτερα ιταλικά, και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν μπόλικα κοινά ευρήματα.

Υπάρχει μπόλικο υλικό και μπορούμε όλοι να το χειριστούμε ανάλογα με το χρόνο μας και τα κέφια μας. Όλους μας ενδιαφέρει η έκπληξη, όχι το τετριμμένο. 

Ξέρω ότι για αρχή είναι μηδενική η συμβολή μου αλλά έπρεπε να ανοίξει κάποια στιγμή και αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 9, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Η πρώτη βενετσάνικη λέξη που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι το σοφρίτο! Σύμφωνα με το hungry.gr σοφρίτο σημαίνει τηγάνισμα σε χαμηλή φωτιά ή σιγανό τηγάνισμα. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, υπάρχει το Ισπανικό soffrito και το Ιταλικό soffritto. Εμείς μάλλον το δεύτερο ψάχνουμε. Κρίνοντας από την συνταγή στη Wiki και τα στοιχεία εδώ, όντως το soffritto αναφέρεται σε κρεμμύδια, καρότα και σέλινο τσιγαρισμένα για πολλή ώρα σε χαμηλή φωτιά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 9, 2010)

Και κάποιες ακόμα λέξεις βενετσιάνικης προέλευσης που βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο σχετικές με τη γαστρονομία και που οι περισσότερες δεν υπάρχουν στα λεξικά (surprise!):

στραπατσάδα (strapazzada)
Μανέστρα Κολοπίμπιρι (Collu pimpiri) 
Ρύζι - μπίζι (Rizi-bizi) 
Σαβόρο ή Σαβούρο (Pesse in Saor) 
Μπουρδέτο (Βενετ. Bordeto) 
Μπακαλιάρος Μπιάνκο (in Bianco)
Τίνγκολα (Intigolo) 
Φιγαδέλια (Figa) 
Νούμπουλο φουμικάδο (Nombolo) 
Μάντολες (Mandorle)
Πασταφρόλλες (Pasta frolla) 
Μαντολάτο (Mandolato) 
Παντεσπάνια (Pan di Spagna) 
Κουτσούλοι πιπεράτοι (Pevarini) 
Κολομπίνα (Colombin) 
Τζαλέτια (Zaleti) 
Στουφάδο (El Stufado)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2010)

Ωραία η έμπνευσή σου n. και είχε αργήσει κιόλας!

Να συνεισφέρω λοιπόν όχι (μόνο) με λέξεις, αλλά με ένα απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο *Ιστορία της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας*, του _Ανρί Τονέ_ (Παπαδήμας 1995), σελ. 149-151 (το μονοτόνισα αναγκαστικά εγώ):

*2. Το λεξιλογικό πρόβληµα*
Ο άκρως ετερόκλητος χαρακτήρας του ελληνικού λεξιλογίου της καθηµερινής επικοινωνίας στα τέλη του 18ου αι. φαίνεται καθαρά στο κείµενο µιας προκήρυξης που έκαναν τα ρωσικά στρατεύµατα κατοχής των Κυκλάδων το 1772, για να εκθέσουν σε πώληση διάφορα εµπορεύµατα, λάφυρα πολέµου.* Η µετάφραση του πρωτότυπου ρωσικού κειµένου έγινε από το δραγουµάνο Νάτσιο Γαβρίνα.

_Όρδινο. Με την προσταγή του [...]κυρίου γενεράλε αν- σεφ ολουνών της µεγάλης Ρουσίας όρδινων καβαλλιέρου κόντε Αλεξίου Ορλώφ, έχει να πωληθή από ταις καµωµέναις πρέζαις πράγµα µε αβάντσο πίλεο, ήγουν µε πάνου βάλσιµον, το οποίον πράγµα φανερόνεται κάτωθεν [...] Κατάστιχον του πράγµατος. Παιδαγωγίαις οπού διαβάζουν τά παιδιά, κεριά, καννάβια διά αγούζο των εγκατοίκων, σουλιµάς, σιδερένια περούνια, [...] σακκορράφαις ήγουν βελόναις, λέµεν καλαίς, κουτιά ξύλινα, ζηµπίλια, [...] ζωνάρια µάλλινα λογής λογιών σόρτε και κόλορα, βιβλία ρωµαίικα, πετσιά και τοµάρια λογής λογιών, σκούφους λογής λογιών σόρτε κόλορα, αγκίστρια σιδερένια, θυµίαµα, ξυλένια κουτάλια, λινάρι λογής λογιών σόρτε, µαστίχη, αλατζιάδες κανναβίσιοι, παπούτσια, νισατίρι, σαρίκια όπου δένουν τα κεφάλια λογής λογιών κόλορα, µαξιλάρες λογής λογιών, πιπέρι, μέστια διά άνδρες και διά γυναίκες, γνήμα από λινάρι, μακάτια από άσπρο ρουχο, ζάχαρι μισιριώτικη, σουσάμι, τέλια σιδερένια, καπινός ήγουν τοτούνι, λουλαδες διά φουμάρισμα, μαχραμάδες κανναβίσιοι, πανί βαμπακερνό ορδινάρικο, κεμέρια μαλλένια βαρβαρέζικα, καβούκια τούρκικα, καπότα και σκουτί δια καπότα, σαλιβάρια καμωμένα, τσοράπια μάλλινα, αντεριά, καμιζόλαις μέ μανίκια, γούνες κουναδένιες [...]._

Το λεξιλόγιο που αφορά συγκεκριμένες λέξεις, φαίνεται εδώ να κατακλύζεται κυριολεκτικά από ιταλικές και τουρκικές λέξεις, σε σημείο που η ελληνική γλώσσα να έχει κορεστεί σχεδόν εντελώς. Φυσικά, οι αναλογίες μεταξύ ξενικού και τοπικού λεξιλογίου θα ήταν διαφορετικές, αν δεν επρόκειτο για απαρίθμηση βιομηχανοποιημένων αντικειμένων.

Ιταλικές λέξεις είναι οι ακόλουθες: _όρδινο _< ordine (τότε η πιο συνηθισμένη μορφή φαίνεται να ήταν _η ορδινι_ά), _γενεράλε _< generale (ο Somavera παραθέτει τον τύπο: _ντζενεράλης_), _καβαλιέρος _< ενετ. cavalier, _κόντες _< conte, _πρέζα _< presa, _αγούζο _< aduso (με ανάπτυξη ενός γ, όπως στο κυπριακό _γουζιάζω _< στην προβηγκιακή διάλεκτο usar), _σόρτε _< sorte, _κόλoρα _< colore, _oρδινάρικος _< ordinario με τη νεοελληνική κατάληξη _-ικος_, _καπότα _< cappotta, _φουμάρισμα_, ουσιαστικό που προέρχεται από το ρήμα fumare.

Τα γαλλικά δάνεια είναι λιγότερα, επειδή πρόκειται για συγκεκριμένο λεξιλόγιο. Παρατηρούμε εδώ τη μοναδική από τη στρατιωτική ορολογία λέξη _γενεράλε αν-σεφ_ «general en chef» όπου το général** εξιταλίστηκε. Μια παρόμοια περίπτωση παρατηρείται στο _καμιζόλα _που προέρχεται απευθείας από το γαλλικό camisole, παρά από το ιταλικό camίcίόla.

Οι περισσότερες απ' αυτές τις λέξεις εξαφανίστηκαν στην ελληνική γλώσσα, γιατί, όπως βλέπουμε ακόμα κι εδώ, είναι άχρηστες, εφόσον υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης. Έτσι το _όρδινο _μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από τη _διαταγή_, το _σόρτε _από τη λέξη _λογής_. Ούτε οι λέξεις _κόλορα _και _γενεράλε _ήταν απαραίτητες αφού υπήρχαν επίσης οι λέξεις _χρώματα _και _στρατηγός_. [...]

_________________
* Το πλήρες κείµενο, που εκδόθηκε αρχικά από το περιοδικό _Αθήναιον _6, 1878, υπάρχει στην ανθολογία του ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΙΔΗ, 1938. Βλ. και ΒΑΓΙΑΚΑΚΟΣ, 1990. 
** Ας σημειωθεί ότι η γραφή με ένα γ στην αρχική συλλαβή μπορεί κάλλιστα να αποδώσει το ιταλικό g· βλ. στο Corona preciosa την ελληνική μεταγραφή του abbrugiare _αββρουγιάρε_.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2010)

Στον Μικρό Απόπλου μπορεί να βρει κανείς ολόκληρη τη _Βαβυλωνία_ του Βυζάντιου. Στην Πύλη υπάρχει ολόκληρη η πρώτη πράξη με ερμηνευτικές υποσημειώσεις. Απορία: Έχει γίνει κάποια μελέτη, κάποια πινακοποίηση του λεξιλογίου της Βαβυλωνίας, που να λέει σε ποιο τοπικό ιδίωμα και σε ποια ξένη επιρροή ανήκουν ποιες λέξεις; Κανένα διδακτορικό; Καμιά διατριβούλα, ίσως;


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, Αμβρόσιε, αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με τη λίστα σου. 



Ambrose said:


> Ρύζι - μπίζι (Rizi-bizi)



Αυτό είναι προϊόν της Κνόρ με ρύζι και αποξηραμένα λαχανικά, σε φακελάκια.



Ambrose said:


> Μπακαλιάρος Μπιάνκο (in Bianco)
> Τίνγκολα (Intigolo)
> Νούμπουλο φουμικάδο (Nombolo)
> Κολομπίνα (Colombin)
> Τζαλέτια (Zaleti)



Αυτά δεν τα έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου. 
Κι αυτό εδώ...



Ambrose said:


> Πασταφρόλλες (Pasta frolla)



...πασταφλόρα το ξέρω. 

Ίσως κανένα εξειδικευμένο λεξικό να τα έχει όπως τα λες, αλλά το γενικό λεξικό γιατί;

Επιπλέον, πιο πολύ θα περίμενα να αναφερθούμε στο ναυτικό λεξιλόγιο της ελληνικής γλώσσας, το οποίο είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος γενοβέζικο και βενετσιάνικο.

Όσο για λέξεις ιταλικές γενικές, έχουμε κι από αυτές.


----------



## sarant (Aug 9, 2010)

Τα περισσότερα του Αμβρόσιου μου φαίνεται πως είναι κορφιάτικα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2010)

sarant said:


> Τα περισσότερα του Αμβρόσιου μου φαίνεται πως είναι κορφιάτικα.



Γι'αυτό είπα ότι δεν τα περιμένω σε γενικό λεξικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 9, 2010)

sarant said:


> Τα περισσότερα του Αμβρόσιου μου φαίνεται πως είναι κορφιάτικα.



Κορφιάτικα, ναι. Και η σελίδα-πηγή που έδωσα κερκυραϊκή είναι. Προφανώς, η ενετική επιρροή δεν περιορίζεται στα Επτάνησα, αλλά εκεί η παρουσία της είναι περίβλεπτη και μ' αυτή άλλωστε είμαι περισσότερο εξοικειωμένος (αυτά μού ήρθαν πρώτα στο μυαλό).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2010)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω το σωστό είναι όντως pasta frolla, αλλά στην ελληνική βερσιόν έχει παραφθαρεί σε πάστα-φλόρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]από ταις καµωµέναις πρέζαις πράγµα µε αβάντσο πίλεο, ήγουν µε πάνου βάλσιµον[...]
> 
> Ιταλικές λέξεις είναι οι ακόλουθες: [...] _πρέζα _< presa



Δύο απορίες έχω, τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω προσεχτικά αυτό το κείμενο, μετά από πολλά χρόνια:

_πρέζα_ είναι εδώ το έπαθλο, τα λάφυρα; και
_αβάντσο πίλεο_, ήγουν µε _πάνου βάλσιµον_ είναι πλειστηριασμός; Αυτό το αβάντσο πίλεο από πού προέρχεται άραγε;


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2010)

Το βιβλίο του Tonnet στα γαλλικά κατεβαίνει από εδώ.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Café Lungo (Καφέ Λούνγκο)
Σερβίρεται σε μεγάλο φλυτζάνι και παρασκευάζεται με περισσότερο νερό για να ποτίσει τον αλεσμένο καφέ αλλά χωρίς να αραιωθεί υπερβολικά το ρόφημα 100 ml - 120 ml. 

http://www.douwe-egberts.gr/gr/Retail/TheWorldOfCoffee/CoffeesAroundTheWorld/

http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&biw=102...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=528c262186fcd5dd


----------



## Costas (Oct 3, 2010)

Στα ιταλικά ο καφές γράφεται με δύο ff και βαρεία στο e: caffè.
Περαιτέρω: αυτό θεωρείται ελληνική λέξη ιταλικής προέλευσης; Αν ναι, τότε να καταθέσω κι εγώ μία: Folli Follie.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Και σκέτος "λούνγκο" νόμιζα πως λέγεται

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo

Νομίζω πως δεν είναι όπως το γαλλικό μπλε *ελεκτρίκ *ή το γκρι *μελανζέ * που συνοδεύονται σχεδόν πάντα από άλλη λέξη (το μπλε ή το γκρι στην περίπτωσή μας). Δεν έγραψα το καφέ στα ιταλικά γιατί ούτως ή άλλως είναι τούρκικη λέξη που την γράφουμε συνήθως με γαλλική γραφή.

Από τη Βικιπαιδεία
In French it is called "café allongé". Ωστόσο δεν έχω ακούσει να τον αποκαλεί κανείς έτσι εδώ στην Ελλάδα


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Και σκέτος "λούνγκο" νόμιζα πως λέγεται
> [...]
> Ωστόσο δεν έχω ακούσει να τον αποκαλεί κανείς έτσι εδώ στην Ελλάδα


 
Lungo τον λένε οι Ιταλοί, κι αφού δεν έχεις ακούσει να τον αποκαλεί κανείς έτσι εδώ στην Ελλάδα - εκτός από τους ιταλοτραφείς - τι δουλειά έχει στο νήμα με τίτλο _Ιταλικές και βενετσιάνικες λέξεις *στα ελληνικά*;_

Αν θες να πιάσεις τους καφέδες, δεν είναι καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις από τον καπουτσίνο (και τον φρέντο) που είναι στα στόματα πολλών; ;)


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

> αφού δεν έχεις ακούσει να τον αποκαλεί κανείς έτσι εδώ στην Ελλάδα


Στον "café allongé" αναφερόμουνα. Όχι στην ιταλική λέξη  "Αλονζέ" δεν λέμε καθόλου στα ελληνικά. Ίσως "αλονζανφάν" 

Βασικά ένας μπάρμαν με ρώτησε αν θέλω τον εσπρέσο λούνγκο για να είναι λιγότερο δυνατός


> Αν θες να πιάσεις τους καφέδες, δεν είναι καλύτερα να ξεκινήσεις από τον καπουτσίνο (και τον φρέντο)


Πρέπει λογικά να υπάρχουν στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη. Δεν ήθελα να κάνω "ρεπετισιόν". ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Στον "café allongé" αναφερόμουνα. Όχι στην ιταλική λέξη  "Αλονζέ" δεν λέμε καθόλου στα ελληνικά. Ίσως "αλονζανφάν"
> 
> Βασικά ένας μπάρμαν με ρώτησε αν θέλω τον εσπρέσο λούνγκο για να είναι λιγότερο δυνατός
> 
> Πρέπει λογικά να υπάρχουν στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη. Δεν ήθελα να κάνω "ρεπετισιόν". ;)


 
Συγγνώμη, παρανόησα.

Ίσως επειδή έχουμε λέξεις για το μακρύ, για το αραιωμένο και το ξενέρωτο. 

Ότι ακούσαμε μια λέξη από έναν μπάρμαν σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείται αυτή η λέξη στα ελληνικά;

Στο ΛΚΝ υπάρχει ο καπουτσίνο και ο εσπρέσο, αλλά ο φρέντο όχι, ευνόητα.

Repetitio est mater studiorum, από μέσα μας όμως.


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Εντάξει, δεν βασίστηκα μόνο στον συγκεκριμένο μπάρμαν. Αν και έχει και πελάτες που ζητάνε τον καφέ τους έτσι. Στο ίντερνετ βεβαια υπάρχει (και σκέτο). Τεσπά, ο καιρός θα δείξει.
http://www.google.gr/#hl=el&biw=127...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=528c262186fcd5dd

Σχετικά με τις ρεπετισιόν. Μετά από


drsiebenmal said:


> ...Εμάς δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα να πολλαπλασιάσουμε τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο --άλλωστε τι 20.000, τι 20.001 γκουγκλιές...Όχι ότι κάνει κακό να ανεβάσεις μια λίστα, κάθε άλλο· αλλά να την εμπλουτίσεις κάπως βρε αδελφέ, να βάλεις το δικό σου πετραδάκι στη δουλειά του προηγούμενου που βρήκες...


μάλλον δε θα'χα να πω και πολλά για καπουτσίνο και εσπρέσο.

Aπό μέσα μου μιλάω συχνά για εσπρέσο


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2011)

> Δύο απορίες έχω, τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω προσεχτικά αυτό το κείμενο, μετά από πολλά χρόνια:
> 
> 
> πρέζα είναι εδώ το έπαθλο, τα λάφυρα; και
> αβάντσο πίλεο, ήγουν µε πάνου βάλσιµον είναι πλειστηριασμός; Αυτό το αβάντσο πίλεο από πού προέρχεται άραγε;



Αντιγράφω από το _Λεξικό της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής γραμματείας_ του Κριαρά, τόμ. ΙΖ΄, παραλείποντας τις αναφορές τεκμηρίωσης:
*πρέζα *η,
Από το βενετ.-ιταλ. _presa_. Για το κυπρ. πρβλ. παλιότ. γαλλ. _prise _ή _presie_. 1) Λεία, λάφυρο (βλ. και _πραίδα_): θέλοντας να πάρω μια πρέζα, οπού επήρασι οι Μαλτέζοι των κουρσάρω …​
*πραίδα*, η
Τα μτγν. oυσ. πραίδα (< λατ. _praeda_).
1) Λεηλασία (βλ. και _πρέζα _1)· 2α) Αγροζημία που προκαλείται από οικόσιτο ζώο· β) (συνεκδ.) αποζημίωση για την αγροζημία. (πραιδεύω = λεηλατώ)​
προσθήκη δική μου: βρίσκω τη λέξη «πραίδας» ήδη από τον 7ο αιώνα στο _Στρατηγικόν _του _Μαυρικίου _(11.4.59).

«πάνου βάλσιµον» προφανώς σημαίνει πλειοδοσία.
Την έκφραση «αβάντσο πίλεο» δεν την βρίσκω σε λεξικά. Επειδή «πίλεο» σημαίνει σκουφάκι, ειδικότερα το σκουφάκι που φορούσαν οι απελεύθεροι σκλάβοι την ημέρα που τους δινόταν η ελευθερία τους (pileus, σημ. ιταλικά pileo), έχω την αίσθηση πως θα πρέπει να σημαίνει κάποιο στοιχείο τελετουργικού, κάποια συμβολική κίνηση (_avanzar_) με την οποία θα ξεκινά ο πλειστηριασμός (το _ινκάντο_). Και επειδή στην αρχαία Ρώμη ο πλειστηριασμός ξεκινούσε με το να μπήγουν ένα δόρυ στη γη, όπως πολύ παραστατικά περιγράφει η Βικιπαίδεια:

During the Roman Empire, following military victory, Roman soldiers would often drive a spear into the ground around which the spoils of war were left, to be auctioned off. Later slaves, often captured as the «spoils of war», were auctioned in the forum under the sign of the spear, with the proceeds of sale going towards the war effort.​
… και επειδή η λατινική λέξη για το δόρυ είναι _hasta_, εξ ου και η ιταλική έκφραση _subastare o metter all’ asta_ ή _sotto l’ asta_ (παραθέτω από το λεξικό του Boerio, σελ. 48), γι’ αυτό και ο πλειστηριασμός στα σημερινά ιταλικά λέγεται _asta_, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η μία έκφραση είναι συνώνυμη της άλλης.

Η απορία θα βρει τη λύση της μόνο αν σκοντάψει κανείς μας εντελώς τυχαία επάνω στην απάντηση την ώρα που ψάχνει κάτι εντελώς --μα εντελώς-- άσχετο. Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν μια λέξη που περιγράφει το κύμα αγαλλίασης που σε κατακλύζει από το στομάχι και πάνω μέχρι τη ρίζα του σβέρκου για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ακριβώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση: το λένε *serendipity *και είναι από εκείνες τις στιγμές που λες «Θεέ μου, για κάτι τέτοια αξίζει να ζει κανείς». Πώς μεταφράζεται άραγε το serendipity ελληνικά;


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

Earion said:


> [...]Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν μια λέξη που περιγράφει το κύμα αγαλλίασης που σε κατακλύζει από το στομάχι και πάνω μέχρι τη ρίζα του σβέρκου για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ακριβώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση: το λένε *serendipity *και είναι από εκείνες τις στιγμές που λες «Θεέ μου, για κάτι τέτοια αξίζει να ζει κανείς». Πώς μεταφράζεται άραγε το serendipity ελληνικά;


 
Ο ακούραστος παλιόφιλός μου, το GWord, γράφει: χάρισμα να βρίσκεις τυχαία πολύτιμα πράγματα σε απίθανα μέρη. 
Στη Λεξιλογία υπάρχει νήμα γι' αυτό, αλλά καλύπτει την ανάγκη μιας συγκεκριμένης χρήσης.

Ευρετική αγαλλίαση; Ευρημαγαλλίαση;


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
Γκρέκο μασκαρά - Γιάννης Μηλιώκας






Τσίρκο, παράγκα, φίρμα γκρέκα
τέμπο, μουργέλα, αγγαρεία
γκράντε μαέστρο καλαμπόρτζο
ράτσα μπαρούφα, ομελέτα, ιστορία

Μασκαρά, γκρέκο μασκαρά
μασκαρά, γκρέκο μασκαρά

Μάτσο αμάκα καπιτάλε
σκάρτο, τανάλια, πολιτσία
φράγκο, ρεζέρβα, φαλιμέντο
περκέ μαντζάρε σοσιαλίστε κομπανία

Μασκαρά, γκρέκο μασκαρά...

Σβέλτα, μαντόνα, μανιβέλα
φρένο, στραπάτσο, καραμπόλα
μόδα, καβάλα, ντόλτσε βίτα
τρόμπα, φιγούρα, σαχλαμάρα κι άρπα-κόλλα


----------



## anansi (Dec 24, 2012)

*αρισμαρί*

Στην Κρήτη το δεντρολίβανο το λένε και "αρισμαρί". Εγώ κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει από το αγγλικό rosemary. Υποθέτω ότι η ρίζα είναι ιταλοβενετσιάνικη, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

anansi said:


> Στην Κρήτη το δεντρολίβανο το λένε και "αρισμαρί". Εγώ κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει από το αγγλικό rosemary. Υποθέτω ότι η ρίζα είναι ιταλοβενετσιάνικη, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω.



Στα Δωδεκάνησα κατάφεραν να παντρέψουν το δεντρολίβανο με τον δυόσμο και να φτιάξουν το Δυοσμαράκι. Να 'ναι, άραγε, το ίδιο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Πράσινος είναι αρισμαρής και κίτρινος ο ανθός του
κι απ' αγαπά και δε θωρεί βαρύς είν' ο καημός του

Βασιλικό κι αρισμαρί θα βάλω στην ποδιά σου,
γιατί εγώ τα αγαπώ τα μάτια τα δικά σου

Αρέσει μου να τα φιλώ τα πράσινά σου μάτια
γιατί 'ναι σαν του δίκταμου* τα πράσινα κλωνάρια
*Δίκταμο ή έρωντας.

Αρισμαρί και ρίγανη, φασκομηλιά, φλισκούνι,
θύμος, μυρθιά και καντιφές τρυπούνε μου τ' αρθούνι

Αρισμαρί, βασιλικό θα βάλω στο αυτί μου,
να μη μου τηνε κλέψουνε την αγαπητική μου :)

Βασιλικό κι αρισμαρί δε βάνω πια στ' αφτί μου,
γιατί μου την εκλέψανε την αγαπητική μου 

Βασιλικό και ροζμαρί κι ανθό του γλυκανίσου
ο έρωτας τα μάζεψε κι έκαμε το κορμί σου

Βασιλικό κι αρισμαρί μυρίζει ο σεβντάς σου,
μοσχοβολώ όντε βρεθώ μέσα στην αγκαλιά σου

Χοντρούς χοχλιούς θα πα να βρώ και ξίδι θα φυλάξω
κι αρισμαρί εξέρανα την τηγανιά να φτιάξω


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
Στην κρητική: _*αδιέρνω *και *αϊδέρνω *ή *αδιάρω *και *αϊδάρω *__(και __*αδιαρίζω)*,_ _*αδιαριστής*,* αϊδάριση *_(παρωχ.)_*.*_


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

Στην Κρήτη το βαφτιστήρι καλείται φιλιότσος ή φιλιότσα. Προφανώς πρόερχεται εκ του figlio, figlia (υιός, κόρη).

Στον νομό Ρεθύμνης υπάρχει η επαρχία Αμαρίου. Σε κάποιο άρθρο εφημερίδας πολιτιστικού συλλόγου έχει γραφεί ότι είναι ελληνικής προελεύσεως. Εμένα μου θυμίζει το ιταλικό επίθετο amaro/amari (πικρός/πικρή).

Οι μπότες είναι γνωστές ως στιβάνια. Να έχει καμία σχέση με το Lo stivale;


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2016)

Fillioccιo/ fillioccιa  figlioccio, figlioccia ο βαφτιστικός/ η βαφτισιμιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Οι μπότες είναι γνωστές ως στιβάνια. Να έχει καμία σχέση με το Lo stivale;



Ναι, τα _στιβάνια_ είναι παραφθορά του _στιβάλια_, που προέρχεται από βενετσιάνικο _stival_. Για την προέλευση του _stival_ υπάρχουν μόνο θεωρίες.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 8, 2016)

SBE said:


> Fillioccιo/ fillioccιa ο βαφτιστικός/ η βαφτισιμιά.



Σωστά.
Μια μικρή ορθογραφική διόρθωση μόνο: figlioccio, figlioccia


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2018)

...
*Italianismi nel neogreco *(Ιταλισμοί στη νεοελληνική), Domenica Minniti-Γκώνια, Istituto Treccani


----------



## pep (Jan 13, 2022)

Bon dia a tothom, I´a catalan who can read greek but has not a greek keyboard.. (if you want to answer to me you can do it in greek, of course)

I know some veneto and I´d like to add two words to the list given by Ambrose (perhaps they appear in the link given by nevergrown, I haven´t checked yet):
The first one is µπαρµπούνι and it has a funny story: the venetians adopted the classical greek word for one the fishes of the genre Mullus (M. surmuletus): Tria, from cl.gr. Trigle. But the modern greek seems to have sort of forgotten the classical name and borrowed instead another venetian word (the one applied to the other member of the genre, M. barbatus). Here an article about those names (the article is mine, I apologize for this "spam")

The other word (or rather, expression) is ντλόυγγο, from. Ven. Delongo 'immediately'. More "spam" here:
https://elpetitespolit.blogspot.com/2016/07/sempre-es-ara-actualitzat.html

but also a link to an article by the well known linguist F. Toso:
_raramente è accaduto che voci di probabile origine veneziana siano state attribuite al genovese, come ντλόυγγο ‘subito’, per il quale Ramondo (1940: 22), evocando genov. delungu ‘sempre’, trascurò un’analoga forma veneta il cui significato (‘senza indugio’) pare più vicino a quello della voce neogreca_
https://publicacions.iec.cat/repository/pdf/00000231\00000018.pdf

By the way: Collu pipiri doesn´t sound very "veneto" to me. A friend of mine, from the Polesine (Veneto) doesn´t know it either. I see that many webs (including the greek WP) give it as venetian, but could it come from some other italian language instead? Could it be that Collu comes from some southern dialect (con+lu 'with the')?


----------

